# My 7 saved my life!



## Sextus (Oct 28, 2006)

I usually am a pretty safe driver but sometimes people manage to seriously piss me off...  
AWESOME braking system, TC and SC!!!!!


Please note: I am not proud of what I am about to share with you... It's a little long, sorry!

Last week I was with my wife driving S on I95 - center/left lane - 65MPH (near DT Miami) when I realized I was about to miss my off-ramp exit on the left. I activate my L blinker, saw an S500 in my rearview mirror at a safe distance, double checked my blind spot and started changing lanes (now about 600ft from the exit ramp). The moron in the Benz probably felt insulted by my maneuver and stepped on it while flashing his highbeams... 

Stupid me, I did the same... not remembering that I could have stayed in my lane since both lanes could exit, I managed to get ahead of him (now at about 95-100MPH) and entered the off-ramp... This off-ramp goes down (about 15 degrees) slightly towards the left and then makes a sharp left turn. Usually, it would be safe to enter it at about 75mph and gradually slow down for the tight turn... NIGHTMARE! For the first time, totally unexpected and just about 150-200ft ahead I saw bumper to bumper traffic!!

After 35 years behind the wheel and my share of high-speed accidents, I calculated the distance and realized that this time it was going to be REAL BAD... Instinctively, I etended my right arm in front of my wife (as that could really help) and stepped on the brakes Flinstones' style. 

The Benz was now on my right... I honestly don't know what to say... my baby stopped in about 3/4 of the distance from impact. 4-5 ABS kicks and perfect trajectory! My unfortunate race mate just slammed into the SUV 30ft in front of where I stopped. Minor damage to the SUV, pretty bad for the Benz. 

Fortunately, nobody got hurt but I still cannot believe what my 7 did... The guy from the Benz, when I went to check on him, was in shock but ok!... Apparently he just got a lil hurt by the airbags but nothing serious. He even apologized for racing with me while I thought it was my fault. :angel: I wished him good luck, shook his hand and i was back on my way. 

I also apologized to my wife for the dangerous stunt but I certainly will never apologize for getting an almost-out-of-my-league 7 series BMW!!! In my wife's A4, we probably would have gotten very hurt to say the least!


----------



## credit777 (Aug 9, 2005)

First, glad you and your wife (and the others) are ok. :angel: 

We often complain about the BMW brake dust problem - resulting from soft, wheel grabbing brake pads, but stories like this actually make me feel better as I clean my wheels.

When I went to the six-series driving experience, one of the biggest surprises was how I well I could control the car in an "all-out brake slam". 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow. 

I'm glad that EVERYBODY is okay. You're right in thanking the technological gods for ABS, TC, ASC and sticky tires. I know you probably feel stupid for getting yourself in that situation but we all make quick decisions and most of the time we get away with the bad ones. Thankfully you didn't have to pay dearly for this reality check, it's a chaotic world out there. :eeps: 

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

Mercedes has it's new Pre Safe system out there to avoid or at least make accidents like the ones you described less severe. I wonder when BMW will come out with this technology. It works with the radar/laser? cruise control and can apply the brakes if it senses a crash.


----------

